# Show Questions



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

OK, I just found out about a show in 3 weeks, and I am thinking I might like to try taking my doelings. I have tons of questions though;

I am in the process of filling out the applications for AGS and ADGA, and they ask for descriptions of coloring and marking and I don't suppose caramel sauce mixed with vanilla ice cream is a normal description....... can someone tell me how to post pictures so you can tell me what colors my goats are 'officially'?

Also, what does a 'two ring' show mean, does that mean there are two of each class, or that two classes are shown at the same time? 

What do you all take to shows? It's only half an hour away so I won't be spending the night, just the day. 

Oh, and how young is too young to tattoo, and is it difficult? I have been trying to find someone in my area to show me for the first time, but I haven't found anyone so far. I have read that you can use a rabbit tattoo kit, has anyone done that, and where did you buy it?

I'm sorry if these are dumb questions, as you can probably tell, I am a newbie. 

Thanks.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I use www.photobucket.com for posting pics 

A two ring show means that there are two separate judges judging the goats. Generally if your animal wins GCH in their ring, it puts wins towards their permanent championship, which must be awarded through separate judges.

If you're only going for the day, just take the essentials such as water and hay.

And if your goats have ears, they are never too young to tattoo, its easier to do it when they are younger in fact. I bought a tattoo kit from www.thegoatstore.com I use a 5/16" because I have LaManchas, and it fits on their tail easier, and it works fine for eared goats. Generally for standard sized eared dairy goats 3/8" works best because of the bigger numbers, but if you have nigis 5/16" works fine. Green ink works the best since it shows up on dark and light pigmented skin. www.fiascofarm.com has a picture tutorial on how to do it for lamancha tails, but its pretty much the same procedure with ears. (arranging the tattoo numbers beforehand, I use two pliers, one for my herd tattoo and the other for the year/individual animal)You wash their ears with alcohol, then dry them, spread ink on their ears, take the pliers and squeeze really hard, take the pliers off and rub more ink into them, then put vaseline on the ink to seal the tattoo.


----------



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks.... that helps. It does make me cringe to read about the tattooing though. Ouch. :sigh: I hate having to hurt them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

since the show is only 3 weeks away and you havent registered them you better do this ASAP and have them send back a stamped dumplicate -- this means you send them two applications and then ask for one to be sent back "received" or you wont be able to show those kids. Again do this ASAP!! 

Tattooing sounds aweful till you do it and then you realize disbudding is like 100 times worse. I still dont like doing it but its less traumatic now.

coloring can be as simple as: brown broken with white or - black, brown with white pole and white tip on tail. Another way is if you know their exact color pattern you can say: Chamoisee with white pole or Buckskin with white patches on side and white tip on tail

just to give you some ideas


----------



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

OK, I hope this works. Here (above) is Munchkin Patrol Minuet. Her black spots are frosted around the edges. How would you describe her?
Below is Tazzie. She is darker than cream, but not quite caramel colored. She also has white patches, as you can see on her shoulder. What color would you say she is?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure about your nigi but your munchie is light tan.


----------

